

Django Software Foundation announces membership drive - freakboy3742
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2012/jan/16/dsf-membership-drive-2012/

======
ColdAsIce
More freedom software projects should be have a foundation behind them, like
GNU or Linux Foundation.

~~~
jemeshsu
What are the benefits of having a foundation?

~~~
freakboy3742
There are two main reasons for a project to have a foundation.

Firstly, there's the legal benefits. The foundation can be the legal guardian
of copyrights and trademarks associated with a project. Copyrights and
trademarks have to be owned by someone -- even if you're open source. Having a
foundation provides a way to have some public governance of those legal
instruments, instead of having them held by an individual or private company.

Secondly, there's the community organization benefits. If anyone wants to
donate money to a project, someone has to accept that money. Having a
foundation provides a entity that can accept that money, and then distribute
it. As an added bonus, it means that money can be donated in a tax-attractive
way (the DSF is a 501(c)(3) not-for-profit, so donations are tax deductible in
the US), which makes it easier to attract donations.

